# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Na operatie klachten verergerd. Wat kan ik doen?

## hansvdput

Goedendag,

In de zomer van 2010 ben ik ongelukkig op mijn schouder terecht gekomen met het voetbal.
Diagnose die mijn arts stelde was dat mijn schouderbanden afgescheurd waren.

Hier doen ze niets aan en de klachten verdwijnen binnen een jaar. Na een jaar waren de klachten niet verdwenen en ben ik dus terug gegaan. 
Ik kreeg te horen dat ik nog maar een jaartje moest wachten. Heel fijn maar dan loop je dus al 2 jaar met pijn rond.

In de zomer van 2012 heeft de arts besloten om toch maar te gaan opereren. Omdat mijn schouderbanden afgescheurd zijn schuurt mijn sleutelbeen met het bot dat je arm aan de sleutelbeen verbind. (Die uiteinden zitten los vanwege de blessure, dit hoort vast te zitten). 

Oplossing simpel en eenvoudig, een stukje sleutelbeen eraf zagen (4cm) waarna deze uiteinden dus niet meer over elkaar zouden schuren. Hiermee is de pijn direct weg en na 2 weken herstel van de operatie kun je alles weer.

Ik natuurlijk blij dat er eindelijk iets gebeurd en in oktober 2012 ben ik geopereerd.

Het resultaat was helaas niet goed, na 2 weken teruggekomen (controle) en dus verteld dat ik er veel last van heb. Er word tegen me gezegd dat dat nog door de operatie komt en de pijn trekt vanzelf weg. Ook was het verstandig om fysiotherapie te gaan nemen om het herstel te helpen. Dit heb ik natuurlijk gedaan.

Ik ben nogmaals teruggegaan in januari, hij wist het niet meer en heeft een spuit erin gezet die misschien iets zou helpen.

In februari 2013 nogmaals teruggegaan omdat de klachten erger waren dan voor de operatie en ik word doorgestuurd naar een orthopeed die gespecialiseerd is in schouders, want hij wist het niet meer.

Vandaag bij de orthopeed geweest en die zegt dat het enige dat ze kunnen doen is fysiotherapie.
Meer kunnen ze niet meer doen.

De fysiotherapeut zegt dat hij de klachten niet kan verhelpen omdat de structuur van mijn schouder te erg is aangetast vanwege het weghalen van een stuk bot.



Nu is mijn vraag eigenlijk, het is duidelijk dat deze operatie/behandeling compleet mislukt is en ik weet niet wat ik ermee kan doen.

Wat voor stappen ik kan ondernemen. Ik denk zelf aan een schadevergoeding oid. aangezien ik uiteraard ontslagen ben op mijn werk omdat ik mijn arm nog maar amper kon gebruiken.

Ze hadden niets meer aan me. Ergens anders aangenomen worden en de baan behouden wordt ook erg lastig en ik loop natuurlijk voor de rest van mijn leven met deze pijn rond waar niemand iets aan kan doen.

Ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen met welke stappen ik kan ondernemen.

Bedankt voor het lezen van mijn verhaal, Groeten

----------


## Leontien

Hallo hansvdput,

Wat een verhaal! Volgens mij zit je nu bijna drie jaar met pijn in je schouder rond te lopen. Zelf heb ik nu een frozen sholder sinds vorig jaar zomer, dus over pijn kan ik meepraten. Ik moet zeggen dat ik goed wordt geholpen door de orthopeed en fysio. Ze hebben ook contact met elkaar. Dat kan ik bij jou niet echt zeggen. 

Heeft de orthopeed je geopereerd? Of ben je net voor het eerst daar geweest?

Ik weet niet welke stappen je kan ondernemen, maar je zou een klacht kunnen indienen. Wellicht kun je meer informatie vinden bij Inspectie voor de Gezondheid.

Veel sterkte!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Adike

Zelf ben ik sinds 30 jaar medisch slachtoffer. Verwacht niet te veel van de gezondheidsdienst, in mijn tijd moest je binnen 2 jaar een klacht indienen anders was het verjaard. Medisch tuchtcollege is langer mogelijk, maar wie wil je dan aansprakelijk stellen. Zijn er verwijtbare nalatigheden. Een arts heeft alleen een inspanningsverplichting. Zelf heb ik diverse advocaten met hun medische adviseurs benaderd. Eén advocaat heeft het laten verjaren, je moest binnen 5 jaar aansprakelijk stellen. Deze advocaat is berispt en daarna inden de advocaten via de medische adviseurs grote bedragen voor nietszeggende verslagen.

Wel zou ik als homeopaat willen kijken. Zelf heb ik een verwijderd gebroken staartbeen en heiligbeen. Na operatie en 7 jaar pijnbestrijdingsbehandelingen heb ik zeer veel baat gehad bij homeopathie. Ik zit o.a. te denken aan misschien beschadigde zenuwen. Maar da zou ik echt in een consult moeten bekijken.

----------


## Flogiston

> Nu is mijn vraag eigenlijk, het is duidelijk dat deze operatie/behandeling compleet mislukt is en ik weet niet wat ik ermee kan doen.
> 
> Wat voor stappen ik kan ondernemen. Ik denk zelf aan een schadevergoeding oid. aangezien ik uiteraard ontslagen ben op mijn werk omdat ik mijn arm nog maar amper kon gebruiken.


Poeh, je hebt wel een boel pech op rij gehad, zeg!

Je vraagt wat je kunt doen. Ik denk dat je, hoe rot het ook mag voelen, het beste eerst contact kunt opnemen met de betrokken artsen. Of met een klachtenloket van het ziekenhuis. Maar dan niet meteen met advocaten aan komen zetten, eerst kijken of je er samen uit kunt komen.

Wat natuurlijk niet betekent dat je je niet vooraf zou kunnen laten voorlichten door een advocaat, zodat je beter weet waarover je praat voordat je zo'n gesprek aangaat.

Laat ik het vergelijken met de schilder die komend voorjaar de buitenkant van mijn huis gaat schilderen. Ik geef hem een opdracht: Maak het houtwerk weer netjes, bepaal zelf of je alleen hoeft te schuren en te schilderen, en of er ook houtreparaties nodig zijn, en of er wellicht hout moet worden vervangen. Bespreek jouw plan met mij. Daarna doet de schilder het werk.

Dit is vergelijkbaar met de "opdracht" die jij jouw arts hebt gegeven: maak mijn schouder weer in orde, bepaal zelf wat daarvoor nodig is. Bespreek jouw plan met mij. Daarna doet de arts het werk.

Nu kan er altijd iets mislopen. De schilder kan per ongeluk met zijn ladder een ruit inslaan. Als dat gebeurt, roep ik niet meteen een advocaat erbij, maar bespreek ik met de schilder of hij er een nieuwe ruit in laat zetten of dat ik dat laat doen en hem de rekening stuur.

De schilder kan ook een pot verf laten vallen die mijn stenen muur besmeurt, en wel zodanig dat de vlek nooit meer uit de muur te krijgen is. Ik zit dan met niet-oplosbare schade. Ook in dat geval loop ik niet meteen naar een advocaat, hoewel ik die wel om raad zal vragen, maar overleg ik met de schilder over een passende schadevergoeding (waardedaling van het huis, verminderd woongenot). Die schilder heeft immers niet expres die pot verf omgegooid, het was een ongelukje. Pas als ik er in onderling overleg met de schilder niet uitkom, schakel ik mijn advocaat officieel in.

Met jouw arts is het misschien hetzelfde. Misschien waren alle behandelingen in principe goed bedoeld en leken het op dat moment de beste behandelingen. In dat geval was het echt de beste keuze om die behandelingen uit te voeren. Dat er iets mis is gelopen kan best een normale menselijke fout zijn geweest, of een ongelukje - gewoon iets wat zelfs de beste arts kan overkomen. Net als mijn uitstekende schilder die ondanks zijn zorgvuldigheid toch de pot verf omver gooide. In dat geval (schilder of arts, dat maakt niet uit) moet je er in onderling overleg uit kunnen komen. Mijn schilder is verzekerd voor dergelijke ongelukjes, een arts (of anders het ziekenhuis wel) is dat ook.

Pas als mijn schilder weigert de schade te vergoeden, loop ik naar een advocaat. Hetzelfde met jouw arts: pas als hij weigert de schade te vergoeden, loop jij naar jouw advocaat. Dan kan er namelijk geen sprake meer zijn van goed onderling overleg. En dan sta jij extra sterk omdat je niet meteen naar je advocaat bent gelopen maar eerst hebt geprobeerd er samen uit te komen.

Stel nu dat mijn schilder echt onzorgvuldig bezig is geweest. Dat ik bijvoorbeeld van mijn overbuurman hoor dat hij heeft gezien hoe de schilder te werk is gegaan. Namelijk dat de schilder op een steiger stond, dat de pot verf nog beneden stond, en dat de schilder aan zijn helper vroeg om de open pot verf omhoog te gooien zodat de schilder de pot verf kon opvangen. Dat de schilder nog tegen de helper zei dat hij dat wel vaker zo deed en dat het altijd goed was gegaan. En dat bij het omhoog gooien van de pot verf iets verkeerd ging waardoor de pot verf tegen mijn muur spatte.

Kijk, als ik dat hoor, dan is er sprake van duidelijk onzorgvuldig handelen. Dat is geen ongelukje meer, dat is (in juridische termen) grove nalatigheid. In zo'n geval is overleg met de schilder waarschijnlijk niet zinvol en dien ik direct een klacht in bij de beroepsvereniging van schilders. Haalt dat niets uit, dan haal ik mijn advocaat erbij.

Ook hier geldt hetzelfde voor jouw artsen. Als jij al weet dat jouw artsen op grove wijze nalatig zijn geweest, kun je direct een klacht indienen.

Probleem is wel dat je de kennis niet hebt. Bijvoorbeeld over dat verwijderen van 4*cm bot: was dat verantwoord gezien de kennis die de arts op dat moment had? Of was het direct al een onverantwoorde beslissing? Dat zul je van een andere arts moeten horen. Misschien dat je een _second opinion_ moet aanvragen.

*

*

Goed, dit was een lang verhaal. Ik heb de analogie met de schilder gemaakt om de procedure wat makkelijker voorstelbaar te maken. Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

Samenvattend komt het erop neer dat je eerst in gesprek zult moeten met je artsen. Al was het maar uit fatsoen. Geef hen de kans uit te leggen wat er is gebeurd en waarom dat is gebeurd, daar hebben zij ook recht op. Geef hen ook de kans jou tegemoet te komen met een schadevergoeding. Pas als dat niet werkt, dien je een klacht in bij het ziekenhuis, en neem je officieel contact op met je advocaat.

Heb je hier iets aan?

----------

